# [GEN] Buzzy's Bow Wow Meow Presents The Facts On Puppy Mills - Town Talk



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www.towntalknews.com/WebApp/appmanager/JRC/Weekly%3B!-129032730%3F_nfpb%3Dtrue%26_pageLabel%3Dpg_wk_article%26r21.pgpath%3D%252FTTN%252FBusiness%26r21.content%3D%252FTTN%252FBusiness%252FTopStoryList_Story_2074766&cid=0&ei=c140SJLNF5Xs8wSWoID4Ag&usg=AFrqEzcjZZf1HqrBqJlN3BOBc3qtGj6hSg">Buzzy's Bow Wow Meow Presents The Facts On Puppy Mills</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Town Talk, PA -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Speakers include documentary filmmaker Ann Metcaf, whose film "Uncaged, Second Chances for <b>Puppy Mill</b> Breeder Dogs", profiles several adoptive families and <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

